# Imanashi combo stone deadly



## Tg88 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have some sadness to report.I had a vacation planned to visit my cousin in Bozeman mt, and I have been enjoying the process of learning to sharpen my knives and thought he would love the journey as well. So I figured I would buy him a stone and show him while visiting. So I shipped him his first starter stone a combo from your shop,the 400/1200 combo. Had a great vacation, showed him the basics of sharpening, and I sharpened two of his old henckles. I was able to get them with a decent edge maxing out on the 1200, I didn't have any other higher grit stones but they had a pretty nice edge, cut paper, did a nice job on carrots too. Well, a month goes buy and I get a text from him, "those knives you sharpened were sharp." I said I'm glad you appreciate that I hope you enjoy doing it yourself. He then sent me a photo from the emergency room with his foot bandaged up and big toe dangling down. Some how he knocked the knife off the counter it landed flat against the top of his toe at the base where the toe meets the foot. The blade edge landed first not the tip, and an immediate large pool of red, and his toe won't move. He is now scheduled for tendon reattach surgery tomorrow. . I feel terrible,my excitement to share my thrill of accomplishment helped this freak accident along. I was wondering if anyone else has gotten proficient at sharpening and been a harbinger of doom. I can't imagine I'm the only one who is excited to share and caused some damage.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 12, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen (sorry, I couldn't resist)

I don't think the stone is deadly, or that it's your fault. 



Tg88 said:


> he knocked the knife off the counter it landed flat against the top of his toe at the base where the toe meets the foot. The blade edge landed first not the tip



It sounds like an accident on his part and he needs to be more careful. Perhaps some blame could be placed with the knife for having the centre of gravity were it is making it fall as it did, but that's a longshot.

Fortunately it can be reattached and *wasn't* more serious.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 12, 2015)

It's an accident, can't blame you. If a mechanic fixes up a car, then the customer drives off and got into a freak accident, no one would blame the mechanic. 

(Besides the sharpness probably created a cleaner cut which makes it easier for the tendon to be reattached. )


----------



## daveb (Aug 12, 2015)

Not everything is somebodies fault. Chit happens.

Sorry to hear about your cousin.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 13, 2015)

At least he didn't try to catch it


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2015)

Ouch, sorry to hear about this. Looks like you were successful in getting the knife sharp though.


----------



## Tg88 (Aug 13, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Pics or it didn't happen (sorry, I couldn't resist)
> 
> I don't think the stone is deadly, or that it's your fault.
> 
> ...



Here is pic. Thank you all for the well wishes. I really enjoy this forum and the knowledge and passion held by all.
https://goo.gl/photos/r4Z4Xd6qGQ65KqqW8


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 13, 2015)

Yikes that doesn't look good. Just so you know, the "pics or it didn't happen" is more of a catchphrase and wasn't meant to doubt what happened.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow! :fanning:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------

